# Daiwa Silver Wolf 70s - Your Opinion?



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Please forgive me if this question has been asked before but I just saw another advert for Daiwa's Silver Wolf 70s ( Premium hard body ), has the appearance of a Prawn / Shrimp and apparently has a sinking action, weighing about 10 grams and is 70mm in length.

Anybody seen these in stores yet? Did a google search but could not come up with anymore information or pictures online so cant post one up here, just interested in what people think as it looks like a deceptively good lure but then again I have been hooked by thousands before.

Edit : Found them on the http://www.daiwafishing.com.au website.

They have attatching points to add spilt shot weights to either tighten or widen the angle and also has hooks that ride up to reduce snagging and a quick relase clip on the back mount hook to increase in hook up rate.

What about you Jamie?

* Ps - I have no affiliation with Daiwa ( Unfortunately! )


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

Had a chat to the guys in my local tackle store the other day about the same lure, but with a price tag near $30 :shock: thats all I did about them was talk :?

Sorry I cant be anymore help


----------



## .329 (Apr 17, 2006)

They are an awesome looking lure from the photo, but haven;t seen one in a shop yet.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

They look pretty good to me Derek, reduced snagging on the hooks would help, but for weed it would still get caught on the bib.

I prefer the big bad wolf, sorry couldn't help myself :lol:

Cheers Dave
EDIT on a second look with the added split shots it would probably make a decent jigging lure too


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

It looks very nice..... The only prawn look alike that I have though is a backward swimmer, I have not used it often, but it has caught a fish!

Cheers Andybear :lol: :lol:


----------

